# Vinyl Window Springs



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

Has anybody solved the vinyl window spring rattle issue yet? I was thinking about trying some of that quick seal stuff, kinda like the rino bed liner for your truck. Having three subs and some pretty big speakers, that's pretty much the only thing left I have to tame. If it has been answered please put up a link, Thank's..:hsd:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have never had that problem or if I do my hearing is not good enough to notice. Might be kinda tough to fix and still have a working window. Maybe take them apart and glue some small felt pads or something between the balance cartridge and the spring?


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

nova said:


> I have never had that problem or if I do my hearing is not good enough to notice. Might be kinda tough to fix and still have a working window. Maybe take them apart and glue some small felt pads or something between the balance cartridge and the spring?


Well my solution is usually to just turn it up :rofl: I dont hear it inside the house, only when I'm outside messing around. 

Your solution is about what I was thinking, but more along the lines of using some thin weatherstripping. I'll get around to it and post the outcome.. Thanks :T


----------

